
Jury finds patent on “look and feel” for online stores valid, infringed - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/jury-finds-patent-on-look-and-feel-for-online-stores-valid-infringed/
======
laserDinosaur
"automatically at a server of the outsource provider, in response to
activation, by a web browser of a computer user, of a link displayed by one of
a plurality of first web pages, recognizing as the source page the one of the
first web pages on which the link has been activated; (i) wherein each of the
first web pages belongs to one of a plurality of web page owners; (ii) wherein
each of the first web pages displays at least one active link associated with
a commerce object associated with a buying opportunity of a selected one of a
plurality of merchants; and (iii) wherein the selected merchant, the outsource
provider, and the owner of the first web page are each third parties with
respect to one other; (b) automatically retrieving from a storage coupled to
the server pre-stored data associated with the source page; and then (c)
automatically with the server computer-generating and transmitting to the web
browser a second web page that includes: (i) information associated with the
commerce object associated with the link that has been activated, and (ii) a
plurality of visually perceptible elements derived from the retrieved pre-
stored data and visually corresponding to the source page."

Did they just patent a link that points to an online product?

------
jopotts
This stuff worries me big time, but I'm hoping someone's going to fix it
somehow. It's like one of those waking nightmares!

------
mikeratcliffe
Another ridiculous patent ... the system truly is collapsing!

